# Colin McRae Dirt 2 Demo...



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Well, I downloaded this last night, and to be honest - not too impressed at first glance.

It's gone all 'American', and seems to me to have lost the 'McRae' spirit (no pun intended) which made the previous games so great.

Nothing wrong with the 'American' element, but the core element of the game which is rallying, seems to me to be a very 'British' (or European) sport.

The car in the demo is very 'light', doesn't seem to have any weight to it.

Shame really they didn't offer a more 'traditional' rally car in the demo.

Having said that, the cars do have an excellent finish, and flawless paintwork.

Anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Do you have to be a GOLD member to play it?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought the graphics were awesome but yes very floaty and the cars look like they aren't on the track! (just floating above!)


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Very impressive graphics but not convinced that they have got the controls just right the cars seem to be overly sensitive when steering but maybe that will be sorted in time for the release.

Agree with the McRae comment it's all a bit too american and maybe they should have have called it Ken Block's Dirt 2 instead?


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

agree with all of the above, but had a go at the online multiplayer. Its pretty good


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

I downloaded it for PS3 yesterday, i also found the cars very light, far to easy to drift around the corners too much and hit walls, The second stage i played was awful, you had to slow the car right down to take a corner, or you just glided into the walls.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love it, it's a massive step up from the original and although the handling is 100% realistic, it was never meant to be. That's the point of the Dirt games!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

It's a bit V-Rally (ps1 game) with the floatiness. I remember the Metro in that game taking off like a LeMans car.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

as above looks quite good, but is too floaty, a game liek that you want to be able to hammer it around if you want real go plat gran tourismo! lol


----------



## GhostWKD (Jul 10, 2006)

100x better than dirt 1 but still not sure i'll buy it, online is a good laugh though with dirt buggies etc


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

richard burns rally > ALL


----------



## NickTDi (Apr 30, 2007)

I really enjoyed it. Thought that the physics engine was much better than Dirt and found it great fun to play online. Obviously it's not as in depth as Richard Burns Rally was but that was basically a sim and no fun at all to play.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

NickTDi said:


> I really enjoyed it. Thought that the physics engine was much better than Dirt and found it great fun to play online. Obviously it's not as in depth as Richard Burns Rally was but that was basically a sim and no fun at all to play.


horses for courses

i think it's very fun and one of the best games ever made - still play it now and again, 6(?) years after it's release

i find games much better when you have more of a challenge learning and mastering them than pick up'n'play arcadey crap like CMR series


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

buckas said:


> i find games much better when you have more of a challenge learning and mastering them than pick up'n'play arcadey crap like CMR series


Likewise, it's why I used to love the GT Series on PS, now I'm on 360 it's gone to Forza which is brilliant imo. Takes time to fully get the hang of it.

I have the first Dirt but don't really like it. Tbh I've yet to find a decent circuit/Rally game for the 360 (I mean with BTCC ect, rarther than General cars like Forza).


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

can't wait til forza 3


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Limited Edition on Pre order


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

NickTDi said:


> I really enjoyed it. Thought that the physics engine was much better than Dirt and found it great fun to play online. Obviously it's not as in depth as Richard Burns Rally was but that was basically a sim and no fun at all to play.


RBR no fun  It`s the most fun I`ve ever had with a controller in my hand :thumb:

No driving game comes close to RBR. Dirt was poor, as was Grid, Forza seems a bit clinical, I guess the next best thing would be RacePro and that aint brill.

:car:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

The original Dirt demo didn't play that great either but the final game was much better.
To be honest it doesn't matter how good it is because after November 10th there will be only ONE game that matters Call Of Duty 5:thumb:


----------



## NickTDi (Apr 30, 2007)

Maybe I didn't give Richard Burns a fair enough go but it just didn't do it for me. I love more technical games like Forza but for some reason I just couldn't get on with that game.


----------



## NickTDi (Apr 30, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> The original Dirt demo didn't play that great either but the final game was much better.
> To be honest it doesn't matter how good it is because after November 10th there will be only ONE game that matters Call Of Duty 5:thumb:


Very true, I suspect my wife won't see a lot of me once that comes out :tumbleweed:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

NickTDi said:


> Maybe I didn't give Richard Burns a fair enough go but it just didn't do it for me. I love more technical games like Forza but for some reason I just couldn't get on with that game.


Nick, it`s not an easy game to play straight away, you need plenty of time to get used to the cars but when you do everything clicks and you can get so much satisfaction when clearing a stage quickly


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> The original Dirt demo didn't play that great either but the final game was much better.
> To be honest it doesn't matter how good it is because after November 10th there will be only ONE game that matters Call Of Duty 5:thumb:


dont mean to be picky but COD5 is out - World at War

this is COD6 MW2 but yes i have two week paternity in november and missus isnt happy its out at the same time!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Hmm. Interesting opinions on here.

Last night, I played the Dirt 2 demo again, then immediatelly loaded up the original 'Dirt'.

For me, no contest - Dirt 1 wins hands-down.

However, considering this is a pre-release demo, they may be scouring forums for opinions prior to tweaking - so, if you're reading this Codemasters, please remember that cars do weigh slightly more than shopping trollies - and handle better as well.

And please - can Nicky Grist have a go on the pace-notes?

(and what ever happened to the rumour some years back that some of the 'stages' from Colin Mcrae Rally 1,2 and 3 would 'return' in HD on these new-generation games?)

Impster


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://uk.gamespot.com/xbox360/driving/dirt2/review.html

Just got 9/10 from a credible source


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I'll soon find out as my copy has been dispatched today


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Quite impressed so far I can imagine it's going to be a hoot online


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

is the demo free to download?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

yes it is.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Ok - who else has bought the full game?

I have - and I'm both delighted and disapointed with it.

First of all, this isn't a 'traditional' Colin McRae rally game. True it does have some rallying in it, but for the 'true grit' rallying game, I'd stick to the previous CMR games to be honest.

The rallying that does exist in the game is very good - tremendously so - such a shame that Codemasters didn't include more and longer stages from diferent countries that are well known for rallying (i.e. UK, Ireland, Monte Carlo, Sweden, Finland etc etc). Codemasters have missed a trick here I think).

The rest of the game is a very good off-road racing pick'n'mix, handling is good, cars seem better than what the demo showed us.

However, it doesn't seem to 'fit' the legacy of the other Colin McRae game series.

So, to sum up, buy it if you like sh1t hot motor racing games with an 'off-road' twist.
Don't buy it if you're expecting a Colin McRae Rally game. It covers a lot more than just rallying - but at the expense of rallying itself.

Impster


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've bought it and agree it's not an out and out rally game but it's good fun and I'm enjoying it at the moment


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

swordjo said:


> It's a bit V-Rally (ps1 game) with the floatiness. I remember the Metro in that game taking off like a LeMans car.


V-Rally!


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm with you impster with being impressed and dissapointed (not enough cars) but love the trailblazer part.

Just got the 6R4 too


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

When/how do you get the 6R4 and the Mk2 Escort?

Also - is it true that Colin McRae's 1995 Impreza is in there somewhere (preferably with the 555 livery???)

Impster


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I got this game yesterday, it's so much fun! It's stunning to look at an every single race so far has been genuinely exciting and gripping (no pun intended), making me want to keep playing it. I don't think I'll ever get bored of thrashing a Bowler Nemesis across the hills and round hairpins in Malaysia!

The exhaust notes are like having your ears coated in honey by beautiful women. WHY DON'T ALL RACING GAMES SOUND LIKE THIS?!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> The exhaust notes are like having your ears coated in honey by beautiful women.


Now that's what I call a games review...!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

impster said:


> When/how do you get the 6R4 and the Mk2 Escort?
> 
> Also - is it true that Colin McRae's 1995 Impreza is in there somewhere (preferably with the 555 livery???)
> 
> Impster


You unlock them as you progress in the game

Not sure about the 555 Impreza


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Heres the 1995 imprezza from the PS3 version of the Game, not yet unlocked by me, pics shamelessly stolen from another forum.





































Also note the Mk1!

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## blackbeauty328i (Sep 13, 2009)

colins last impreza before he died was blue :-S


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

L555 BAT was the car that Colin won the 1995 championship in.

This is him throwing gravel at me in his 'toy' MkII.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Bloody hell I bet he wasn't expecting to see that other car parked there on the stage!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I've bought Need for Speed Shift, so far I'm having a mare with the controls, considering swopping for Dirt 2


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`ve bought it yesterday, played it for an hour or so.

It`s got to be the worst rally game ever. Ever.

Far too arcade-ey, far too American. It`s bloody awful.

It`s got to be the worst game I`ve ever played. Ever 


Back to Richard Burns Rally . . .


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i quite like Dirt 2, ok its not the most realistic game ever but not every game has to be 100% realistic to be good.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I wasn`t that bothered about realism, I knew it would be an arcade game, it`s just to brash, too YEEE-HAAAA, too America, the stages are short and [email protected], the cars handle pap, I just didn`t like it one bit. 

I`ll stick to what I said though, it is the worst game I`ve ever played


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm still loving Dirt 2, the later stages get really intense, especially the trailblazers. I love the Malaysian rally too, there's nothing quite like blasting through the mud and water at stupid speeds in a Metro 6R4!


----------



## Raddyc (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone on the PS3 with this?
Raddyc is my PSN ID, would be good to get abit of a race going


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I bought Dirt 2 the other night (PS3) along with Fifa 10 and it's Dirt that I've been playing the most of surprisingly!

I actually really like it if you ignore the "america-ness" of it


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Pffff - rally cars - Modern Warfare 2 FTW - 11/10/09 - not long

I have tried it (friend has a copy) its ok but ^^


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I think its awesome but only really enjoy the point to point stuff, not so keen on the baja racing or the circuit based stuff, but all good fun!

As for Modern warfare 2 well its on pre order but given its 'exactly' the same as cod4 I am not that hyped!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`ve been playing the Forza3 demo, it kicks Dirts ar$e


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

O`Neil said:


> I`ve been playing the Forza3 demo, it kicks Dirts ar


I've been playing Race 07 on the PC it makes Forza look very, very arcadey! My only issue is when you get bug splats on the screen - what to use! :lol:


----------

